# so who on here keeps killi fish



## kd0603 (Jan 25, 2016)

the title says it all😊
what types do you keep and have you had any success breeding them?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I have looked at keeping these guys before and I really like the idea of tanks of them but I haven't order eggs yet, just lazy I guess.

About 8 months ago at a fish club meeting (2 hours away) I got a pair of *Aphyosemion Striatum *they did breed in my tank and I got 2 fry. About 3 months ago my female died so now I have just the Adult male and 2 fry that are almost adult sized, hoping I have a female there so I can get a few more. 

I have them in a 10g tank, few rock caves, small cup with peat moss, small sponge filter, tank 70-72 degrees and feed flake, pellet, veggies.

I didn't do anything special to get them to breed they just did it on their own. Hoping in the next month or two if I have a female they will do so again. 


Also you have to keep a lid on these guys. I keep my tanks on a shelf and I have had my male jump from one tank to another more than once. Last time he jumped 2 tanks down the shelf to where I had my guppy fry. After that I put a wire top on it.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I was talking with my wife last night and I have been saving up small tanks for breeding Betta but I don't think that will ever happen. So I'm going to see if I can change my plans and do small killi fish with some of the tanks. 

I have found most people love or hate the killi not sure why but they don't have a huge following.


----------



## kd0603 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeh i think they arent popular in some cases here in australia anyway cos of the way lfs display them they are just up the back of a tank swimming around and at 2 inch long easily missed,they should be displayed like bettas ,individual tanks say 3 pairs in a 20 litre tank atleast peoole would look at them.The other reason i guess is the fact that a lot are annuals and suppose to only live 12 months ,Nothos are some of the prettiest coloured fish ive seen in such a small package too,Aphyos are mop spawners and the eggs only take about 12 days to hatch but the fry grow so fast
at the moment i have f3 fry from w c stock poliaki ,just purchased 50 eggs of notho ranchovii some gardnerii,australe gold, australe chocolate. Just make sure you have lots of small food for them , cos the young are so small but they grow fast and nothos are absolute eating machines as they grow 
peat spawners are a little more difficult to hatch as they are annuals and you got to take the peat out of the tank and dry it then after a certain time rewet the peat and hopefully they hatch, dont mix 2 types of the same genus in 1 tank cos they will crossbreed ,the females of the species are hard to tell apart from 1 type to another,especially the nothos you can keep different genus in the same tank ,they wont cross between genus


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I separated them so I can condition them and be sure the sex. My plan is to breed them toward the end of the week on a mop. Then see if I can get some eggs.

I found a book online Guide to Keeping Killifish by Tyrone genade. Pretty nice book lots of info and it's free. 

I'm thinking about getting another type or two but not sure yet. I'm narrowing down the ones I want and for the time being I'm going to do non annuals only.


----------

